# Do I remove the metal "ties" from my grass?



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello again everyone, Just a quick one here:
I was wondering if I was ment to remove the metal "ties" holding togeather my aquarium grass I bought. I planted it with the metal tie/strap still on, But it looks like it might be restricting there growths, and turning them brown?
Any input anyone?
Thanks again for the endless stream of helpfull people!


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

You should remove it, especially in the case of lead weights.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, remove the ties/weights...

And you can get a better, thicker group of plants by planting individual stems or clumps about 1" or so apart. Many times these lead weights will have damaged the part of the stem they are around (hard object pressed against soft plant tissue = damage). That may be why you saw dying plant parts. Trim these off if you can and replant.

-Dave


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

Planting with some separation will create a nice carpet, but in the past I've grown frustrated incredibly quickly with loaches and cories uprooting small plant bunches. It may be best to wait to add any of these types of fish.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I just cut the part with the metal on plants of as that section of the stems always damaged. So a fresh cut give it a good start.


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you cut parrallel or at an angle?
Thanks again!


----------

